# AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU Update: HT Link mit deutlich mehr Bandbreite



## Skysnake (12. April 2011)

*AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU Update: HT Link mit deutlich mehr Bandbreite*

*Update:
*In dem unten genannten Dokument habe ich inzwischen noch eine interessante Angabe zum HT-Link (über den der Chipsatz angebunden wird) gefunden. Laut aktuellen AMD Dokumenten hat der Phenom II folgende HT-Spezifikation:



> HyperTransport™ Technology to I/O Devices
> • HyperTransport 1 and HyperTransport 3 technology supported
> • One (1) link, 16-bits in each direction, supporting up to 2000 MT/s (4.0 GB/s) in each direction in
> HyperTransport Generation 1.0 mode and 4400 MT/s (8.8 GB/s) in each direction in HyperTransport
> ...



Kurz um, pro Richtung sind mit dem Phenom II maximal 8,8 GB/s möglich. Zu BD ist nun aber folgendes zu finden:



> In addition to supporting previous HyperTransport interfaces, AMD Family 15h processors support a
> newer version of the HyperTransport standard: HyperTransport3. HyperTransport3 increases the
> aggregate link bandwidth to a maximum of 25.6 Gbyte/s (16-bit link). HyperTransport3 also adds
> HyperTransport Retry which improves RAS by allowing detection and retransmission of packets
> corrupted in transit.


Mit der gleichen Linkbreite von 16-bit sind somit nun 12,8 GB/s möglich, was einer Steigerung von 45% entspricht im Vergleich zu den Phenom II Prozessoren. Hiermit sollte es nochmals leichter fallen hohe Bandbreiten für die Gleichzeitige Nutzung von USB3.0 SataIII etc. bereit zu stellen.

*Orginalnews:*
Der User Camann XT hat mich auf einen Leitfaden für Software-Entwickler gestoßen, der die kommenden Bulldozer CPUs behandelt. 

Nach kurzer Suche konnte ich mit diesem Dokument dann auch die schon seit langem ungeklärte Fragen lösen, wie viele Takte die Flex-FPU braucht, um die Zuteilung zu einem Integerkern zu wechseln. Laut Angaben AMDs kann in JEDEM! Takt die Zuteilung zu einem Integerkern neu erfolgen. Der prognostizierte Optimalfall ist damit eingetreten. Gerade die für Spieler wichtige Single Percision Leistung könnte damit einen deutlich Schub erhalten, da somit ein Kern immer gleich 4 SP-FP-Operationen gleichzeitig durchführen kann, wenn der andere Kern diese gerade nicht benötigt. Die Chancen einen deutlichen Leistungssprung bei Spielen im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Phenom II zu erreichen sind damit deutlich gestiegen.



> FPU Features Summary and Specifications:
> • The FPU can receive up to four ops per cycle. These ops can only be from one thread, but the
> thread may change every cycle. Likewise the FPU is four wide, capable of issue, execution and
> completion of four ops each cycle. Once received by the FPU, ops from multiple threads can be
> ...


Den wichtigen Teil, auf den ich meine Aussage stütze habe ich farblich markiert.

In nächster Zeit werde ich mir wohl auch den Rest des Dokuments zu Gemühte führen. Falls es noch weitere spannende Informationen gibt, werde ich diese hier posten.

Quelle: http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/47414.pdf


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Das klingt sehr interessant. Das bestärkt mich dann wieder zu denken, dass das Game sind nicht auf vier Kerne verteilt, sondern wirklich auf die vier Module verteilt wird, was einen beträchtlichen Schub mit sich bringen würde und dann hätte Sandy definitiv das Nachsehen, denn gegen 8 Kerne kann auch der i7 2600k mit SMT nicht konkurrieren.
Mal abwarten, wann es die ersten Tests vom Zambezi gibt.


----------



## STSLeon (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Muss jetzt Fragen zum Verständnis stellen: Wenn ein Game für einen Quadcore optimiert ist, wird es also beim Bulldozer nicht auf die 4 Kerne (also 2 Module) verteilt sondern auf jedes Modul. Pro Modul ist dann ein Kern aktiv, der auf das gesamte Modul zugreifen kann. Oder habe ich das jetzt fundamental falsch verstanden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Ich sehe das so, dass das Game, das auf 3-4 Kerne läuft, beim Bulldozer auf die vier Module verteilt wird und dann arbeiten alle 8 Kerne daran, dass das Teil vernünftig läuft. Und das wäre schon ein gewaltiger Leistungsschub gegenüber einem Phenom Quad, als Beispiel.


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Na ganz so einfach ist das nicht...

AMD Spricht von 4 Compute Units (OpenCL Slang ) Bei CPUs entspricht eine Compute Unit immer einem Kern, bei GPUs sind das immer die Verbünde von Stream-Prozessoren, die zusammen einen Instruktionssatz ausführen. 

Windoof sollte daher wohl erst mal auf jedes Modul einen Thread verteilen, bevor ein zweiter dazu kommt, steht im Dokument aber sicherlich auch genau drin.

Wenn ein Game für 4 Kerner optimiert ist, und auf jedem Modul ein Thread läuft heißt das aber nicht, das der die xfache Leistung dadurch hat. Nur in den Fällen wo halt unabhängig voneinander Berechnungen durchgeführt werden können auf der FPU (btw die kann auch Integeroperationen ), erhält man eben ein Leistungsplus, wenn gleichzeitig die FPU komplett frei ist.

Ich denke in Spielen dürfte das durchaus öfters der Fall sein. Man hat dann aber nicht die volle Leistung eine 8 Kerner. Ich würde da realistisch eher im Bereich 5-7 einordnen, wobei 6 es wohl gut trifft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Ich sag ja, abwarten, wie die Games mit den Modulen umgehen, entweder wird das der Durchbruch für die Modul Bauweise im CPU Bereich oder AMD feuert demnächst seine Entwicklungsabteilung.


----------



## widder0815 (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

2.  zweiteres 

Da Games (die meißten) eh GPU Limitiert sind ... erübgrigt sich eure (angefangende) Denkweise eigendlich ...


----------



## thescythe (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Die Kunst wird darin bestehen, den Anwendungen/Spiele vorzugauckeln das es nicht 8 Kerne sondern 4 Module mit 8 Kernen sind  

Inwiefern die einzelnen Programme damit umgehen, wird sich zeigen ! Ob die Sandys dagegen halten können mit *nur* 4 Kernen, wird sich ebenfalls zeigen !

Wenn diese Technik einen Performance-Vorteil bietet stellt sich die Frage, ob Intel auch so was raus bringen wird ?! HT ist zwar eine nette Technik 
von Intel, aber gegen 2 echten Kernen verliert diese - Abwarten, es wird spannend


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



widder0815 schrieb:


> 2.  zweiteres
> 
> Da Games (die meißten) eh GPU Limitiert sind ... erübgrigt sich eure (angefangende) Denkweise eigendlich ...


 
Eben nicht. Die CPU hat entscheidenden Einfluss auf die Min-FPS. Siehst du ja immer wieder in den unterschiedlichen Benches, das je nach CPU-Familie sich die Min-FPS stark unterscheiden. Beim E8400 sind z.B. die Max-FPS nicht ultimo, dafür aber der Unterschied zwischen Max und Min eigentlich immer kleiner als bei den meisten anderen CPUs, wobei es auch teilweise vorkommt, das die Min-FPS höher sind als bei stärkeren CPUs


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ... Gerade die für Spieler wichtige Single Percision Leistung könnte damit einen deutlich Schub erhalten, da somit ein Kern immer gleich 4 SP-FP-Operationen gleichzeitig durchführen kann, *wenn der andere Kern diese gerade nicht benötigt*. ...


 
Ich denke da liegt der Hund begraben.  Da ein recht großer Teil der Datenbasis in einen modernen SG basierten System schon FP basiert ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch schon recht groß das beide Cores in einen Modul diese Einheiten benötigen. Aber dennoch ist die Nachricht schon sehr viel versprechend.

Danke dafür!


----------



## widder0815 (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Die CPU hat entscheidenden Einfluss auf die Min-FPS. Siehst du ja immer wieder in den unterschiedlichen Benches, das je nach CPU-Familie sich die Min-FPS stark unterscheiden. Beim E8400 sind z.B. die Max-FPS nicht ultimo, dafür aber der Unterschied zwischen Max und Min eigentlich immer kleiner als bei den meisten anderen CPUs, wobei es auch teilweise vorkommt, das die Min-FPS höher sind als bei stärkeren CPUs


 
ich hab den Test selber gemacht , i7 2600k~4700mhz gegen Q9550~3400mhz ... mit der GPU limtierenden 8800gtx in Crysis ... "kein unterschied in der FPS"  
ergo --> wo die GPU Limitert is da Nüscht 
Damit wollte ich eigendlich Beweisen das eine Schnelle CPU sich lohnt , aber (naja) man lernt nie aus ............


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



widder0815 schrieb:


> ich hab den Test selber gemacht , i7 2600k~4700mhz gegen Q9550~3400mhz ... mit der GPU limtierenden 8800gtx in Crysis ... "kein unterschied in der FPS"
> ergo --> wo die GPU Limitert is da Nüscht


 
UNd jetzt mach es mal mit deinen GTX 570!


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



widder0815 schrieb:


> ich hab den Test selber gemacht , i7 2600k~4700mhz gegen Q9550~3400mhz ... mit der GPU limtierenden 8800gtx in Crysis ... "kein unterschied in der FPS"


Sorry, aber was wolltest du denn mit diesen Test beweisen?


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Ich denke da liegt der Hund begraben.  Da ein recht großer Teil der Datenbasis in einen modernen SG basierten System schon FP basiert ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch schon recht groß das beide Cores in einen Modul diese Einheiten benötigen. Aber dennoch ist die Nachricht schon sehr viel versprechend.
> 
> Danke dafür!


 
Ja, wobei es bei sehr vielen Dingen noch immer zwischen drin Integer-Berechnungen erforderlich sind. Denk nur mal an Schleifen, da haste für jeden Durchlauf mehrere Integer-Operationen im Normalfall.



widder0815 schrieb:


> ich hab den Test selber gemacht , i7 2600k~4700mhz gegen Q9550~3400mhz ... mit der GPU limtierenden 8800gtx in Crysis ... "kein unterschied in der FPS"
> ergo --> wo die GPU Limitert is da Nüscht
> Damit wollte ich eigendlich Beweisen das eine Schnelle CPU sich lohnt , aber (naja) man lernt nie aus ............


 Hast du die Min oder die Avg/Max FPS dir angeschaut?

Ich glaub nicht die Min.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, wobei es bei sehr vielen Dingen noch immer zwischen drin Integer-Berechnungen erforderlich sind. Denk nur mal an Schleifen, da haste für jeden Durchlauf mehrere Integer-Operationen im Normalfall.


Schon richtig, und ich denke auch das es eigentlich sehr viel bringen sollte.


----------



## Cayman XT (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Danke für die User-News Skysnake . Hast zwar meinen Namen falsch eingetippt, aber die neue Erkenntnis ist es wert .

'XT


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Ich habe auch mal ein paar Punkte aufgegriffen, die über 300 Seiten wollen aber noch (ausführlich) gelesen werden.

*Neue Technik-Details zum Bulldozer bekannt: AMD veröffentlicht Software Optimization Guide*


----------



## gruffi (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



thescythe schrieb:


> Die Kunst wird darin bestehen, den Anwendungen/Spiele vorzugauckeln das es nicht 8 Kerne sondern 4 Module mit 8 Kernen sind


Nun ja, so viel Kunst braucht es dafür eigentlich nicht. Man könnte einfach das CPUID Hyperthreading Bit nutzen. Wäre zwar nicht ganz richtig, würde aber den gleichen Effekt hervorrufen. Das Betriebssystem, zB Windows 7, verteilt Threads zuerst auf die physischen Kerne (-> AMD "Modul") und erst danach auf weitere logische Prozessoren innerhalb dieser physischen Kerne.


Dennoch würde ich in die Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU nicht zu viel interpretieren. Wie hier schon angedeutet wurde, bei praxisnahen bzw hohen Settings werden Spiele in erster Linie immer noch von GPU und I/O limitiert. Da bringt auch eine schnelle CPU (FPU) nur überschaubare Gewinne. Interessanter wird es daher, was gerade der neue Cache und der neue Speichercontroller bewirken kann.


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Wunderbar gefunden, das klingt super. Ich wünsche AMD, auch wenn ich aktuell einen Intel SB-Prozessor mein Eigen nenne, viel Erfolg und hoffe auf einen Durchbruch, weil das wirklich enorme Bewegung im CPU-Segment bedeuten würde.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



gruffi schrieb:


> Dennoch würde ich in die Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU nicht zu viel interpretieren. Wie hier schon angedeutet wurde, bei praxisnahen bzw hohen Settings werden Spiele in erster Linie immer noch von GPU und I/O limitiert. Da bringt auch eine schnelle CPU (FPU) nur überschaubare Gewinne. Interessanter wird es daher, was gerade der neue Cache und der neue Speichercontroller bewirken kann.


Wenn CPU/FPU "nur überschaubare Gewinne" bringen, dann auch Cache und IMC. Wenn GPU und I/O limitieren - was allerdings nicht so extrem oft der Fall ist, wie viele meinen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Cooool, wenn das stimmt hat AMD noch sicherer einen großen Wurf gemacht und die bezeichnung mit FX für die besten Bullis, ist zu recht.


----------



## bingo88 (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Ich bin wirklich gespannt was AMD da zusammengebastelt hat. Die Entwicklung ist auf jeden Fall interessant


----------



## PC-Doc (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Interessant,aber das Warten aufn Bulli geht vorerst weiter.
Zeigen wird sich erst mit Erscheinen,ob der Bulli eine Entwicklung in die richtige Richtung war,ich wünsch es mir jedenfalls für AMD.


----------



## widder0815 (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> UNd jetzt mach es mal mit deinen GTX 570!


 
Da hätte die Welt dann Natürlich anderst ausgesehn 
Aber wer hat denn schon alles 2x gtx570 oder 2x gtx580 oder 2x 6970 zum Zocken ? (weil ist ja Quatsch, High CF oder sLi^^)



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was wolltest du denn mit diesen Test beweisen?



Das der Bulldozer selbst gegen einen alten I7 940 keine "Mehr" fps zustande Bringt , weil Heute selbst eine gtx580 in Mehreren Games Limitiert ... geschweige denn eine 6950 oder gtx560(Grafik Niveau) was die Masse besitzt .

Bin mal Gespannt ob PCGH mal "Ehrlicherweise" eine CPU Liste im Heft veröffentlicht , wo alle CPUs (dann auch der Bulli) mit einer Graka verglichen werden die am Limit sich befindet ...
So ala , 1920-1080 16xAA etz. ... und nicht dieser Sinnfreie vergleich alla 1680-1050 0AA

i7 980x
i7 2600k
i5 2500k
i7 860
x6 1100t
...
...
...
...
usw.

--------------------------------------------------------------
*Spiele* Durchschnitts fps (1920-1080 max AA Maximale Details)
*Cinebench* bla bla

usw. 
--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## omega™ (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Und was bringt das dir?
Du weist schon das es bei anderen Settings, sei es nur eine andere Auflösung, die Testergebnisse anderster ausschauen.
Von daher ist es "Sinnfrei" nur mit einer Auflösung und mit max. Settings zu testen.


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal ein paar Punkte aufgegriffen, die über 300 Seiten wollen aber noch (ausführlich) gelesen werden.
> 
> *Neue Technik-Details zum Bulldozer bekannt: AMD veröffentlicht Software Optimization Guide*


 
Jup, das werde ich jetzt dann auch noch den Rest des Tages machen. Musste heute bischen mit Stickstoff spielen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Bin mal Gespannt ob PCGH mal "Ehrlicherweise" eine CPU Liste im Heft veröffentlicht , wo alle CPUs (dann auch der Bulli) mit einer Graka verglichen werden die am Limit sich befindet ... So ala , 1920-1080 16xAA etz. ... und nicht dieser Sinnfreie vergleich alla 1680-1050 0AA


Wir testen die Leistung der CPUs und nicht, wann die Grafikkarte bremst. Wir könnten "ehrlicherweise" künftig auch alle Grafikkarten mit einem Singlecore-Atom benchen, dann sind die auch alle gleich schnell. Ist genauso sinnlose Verschwendung von Zeit und Manpower wie das bewusste Benchen von CPUs im GPU-Limit.


----------



## TheMF6265 (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

mich überrascht es doch, wie AMD es hinbekommen haben will, für jeden Takt die FPU neu auf die Kerne zu verteilen, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
mit jeder News wird Bulli interessanter, wird schon nicht so nach hinten losgehen wie bei Phenom I


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Ja bei jedem Takt. Naja, die haben wohl auch einiges von der GPU-Sparte da an Technik/Wissen übernehmen können, da ist es ja schon lang usus, das man sehr schnell threads/Kontext wechseln kann.


----------



## Sheeep (13. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, abwarten, wie die Games mit den Modulen umgehen, entweder wird das der Durchbruch für die Modul Bauweise im CPU Bereich oder AMD feuert demnächst seine Entwicklungsabteilung.




Gar nicht, es ist Sache des Betriebsystems Threads und Prozesse auf der CPU zu verteilen (Scheduler), eine Anwendung hat da kaum Einfluss drauf....


----------



## raetsch (13. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Das der Bulldozer selbst gegen einen alten I7 940 keine "Mehr" fps zustande Bringt , weil Heute selbst eine gtx580 in Mehreren Games Limitiert ... geschweige denn eine 6950 oder gtx560(Grafik Niveau) was die Masse besitzt .


 

seltsam, genau das hat sandy bridge eindrucksvoll hinbekommen, warum sollte das bulldozer nicht auch schaffen? 

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass amd die gleiche methode benutzt wie intel um erst "echte" kerne zu belegen. falls nicht, dann wird die schnelle zuteilung zum jeweiligen kern das ganze entschärfen. aber eine kompatibilität zu smt-parking würde ich mir trotzdem wünschen (oder das ms möglichst schnell nachzieht).


----------



## gruffi (13. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn CPU/FPU "nur überschaubare Gewinne" bringen, dann auch Cache und IMC.


Nein, da täuschst du dich. Gerade I/O, also zB Cache oder Speicheranbindung, kann bei Spielen sehr viel bringen, neben der Grafikkarte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



gruffi schrieb:


> Nein, da täuschst du dich. Gerade I/O, also zB Cache oder Speicheranbindung, kann bei Spielen sehr viel bringen, neben der Grafikkarte.


Wir testen das sehr oft, du liegst falsch: Man sieht zB am Vergleich Lynn- gegen Bloomfield, dass die dicke Speicherbandbreite (Triple-Channel) fast nichts bringt in Spielen. Gleiches gilt für extrem hohe RAM-Frequenzen (DDR3-2133 etwa). CPU-Cache wie L3 dagegen ist willkommen wie zB der Vergleich Athlon II gegen Phenom II zeigt. Meine Aussage bezog sich darauf, dass wenn CPU/FPU "nur überschaubare Gewinne" bringen, dann auch Cache und IMC - etwa wenn die Grafikkarte limitiert. Ist dies nicht der Fall, reißt die Speicherbandbreite aber wie bereits gesagt auch nicht wirklich etwas.


----------



## widder0815 (14. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir testen die Leistung der CPUs und nicht, wann die Grafikkarte bremst. Wir könnten "ehrlicherweise" künftig auch alle Grafikkarten mit einem Singlecore-Atom benchen, dann sind die auch alle gleich schnell. Ist genauso sinnlose Verschwendung von Zeit und Manpower wie das bewusste Benchen von CPUs im GPU-Limit.


 
JaJa ist Klar , eine gtx480 muss man ja mit --> 1680-1050 NonAA mit "Jeweiligen" CPUs (zur Schau) Testen ... eine gtx480(=IntelAtom) mit diesen Settings
Hab verstanden (keine weitern Fragen euer "Ehren")


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Es gibt CPU-Tests.
Es gibt VGA-Tests.

Beide kann man im Geiste kombinieren (etwa BC2 oder SC2) oder sich unsere gelegentlichen CPU-VGA-Skalierungen samt verschiedenen Spielen und Settings zu Gemüte führen. Das Problem hierbei ist der Aufwand.


----------



## gruffi (14. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir testen das sehr oft, du liegst falsch: Man sieht zB am Vergleich Lynn- gegen Bloomfield, dass die dicke Speicherbandbreite (Triple-Channel) fast nichts bringt in Spielen. Gleiches gilt für extrem hohe RAM-Frequenzen (DDR3-2133 etwa).


Nein, du liegst falsch. Ich habe nicht explizit von Speicherbandbreite oder RAM-Frequenzen gesprochen. Das sind doch lediglich Parameter. Ich sprach von der eigentlichen Implementierung. Das könnt ihr mit euren Mitteln gar nicht testen. Und natürlich ist da I/O der entscheidende Faktor, nach der Grafikkarte. Mal abgesehen davon geht es im Client Bereich eh weniger um Speicherbandbreite, sondern vielmehr um Latenzen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Ach so, die Implementierung ist der entscheidende Faktor, Speicherbandbreite oder RAM-Frequenzen aber sind egal


----------



## gruffi (14. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Lies richtig und werde nicht schon wieder polemisch. Das wurde nicht gesagt.


----------



## Skysnake (15. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Hab gerade im Dokument folgendes gefunden:



> In addition to the two FMACs, the FPU also
> contains two 128-bit integer units which perform arithmetic and logical operations on AVX, MMX
> and SSE packed integer data.



würde das nicht heißen, das man nicht "nur" 2 Integerberechnungen pro Modul machen kann, sondern über die FPU Unit nochmals bis zu 8 wenn man AVX, MMX oder SSE nutzt? 

Btw die theoretische Möglichkeit über die AGLU nochmals 2 einfache Integeroperationen zu machen, lass ich mal unter den Tisch fallen.


----------



## gruffi (16. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU*

Theoretisch dürften sich bis zu 8 64-bit Integer Operationen pro Takt und pro Thread ausführen lassen, 2x ALU + 2x AGLU + 4x SIMD.


----------



## Skysnake (16. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU Update: HT Link mit deutlich mehr Bandbreite*

Ja, aber die 2 aus der AGLU würde ich mal wirklich unter den Tisch fallen lassen, das sind ja wirklich nur sehr einfache Sachen.


----------



## gruffi (20. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU Update: HT Link mit deutlich mehr Bandbreite*

Ich schrieb ja auch "bis zu".  Und unter den Tisch fallen lassen darf man sie definitiv nicht. Der Grossteil an Integer Operationen sind nun mal einfache Sachen, wie Addition/Subtraktion, unäre Operationen (not, neg), logische Verknüpfungen (and, or, xor) oder Shifts (lsh, rsh, sal, sar). Aufwändigere Integer Operationen kommen seltener vor. Und dafür reicht es, wenn dies eine ALU pro Takt übernehmen kann.


----------



## Clawhammer (22. April 2011)

*AW: AMD verrät Fähigkeiten der Flex-FPU Update: HT Link mit deutlich mehr Bandbreite*

Ich hoffe nur für AMD das die ihre Erfolgssporen von damals wieder "auferstehen" lassen, das gönne ich denen (nein ich bin kein AMD Fanboy)...


----------

